
Your Samsung SmartTV Is Spying on You, Basically - dsr12
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/02/05/your-samsung-smarttv-is-spying-on-you-basically.html
======
wglb
Slightly more information here, with the name of the third party:
[http://theweek.com/speedreads/538379/samsung-warns-
customers...](http://theweek.com/speedreads/538379/samsung-warns-customers-
not-discuss-personal-information-front-smart-tvs).

And part of the policy highlighted here:
[https://twitter.com/xor/status/564356757007261696/photo/1](https://twitter.com/xor/status/564356757007261696/photo/1)

